# Unseriöses Jobangebot aus dem Internet?



## Smie (8 November 2013)

Hallo erstmal.

Ich versuche mich mal kurz und verständlich zu fassen, ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen.

Der Freund einer Freundin war im Internet auf Jobsuche, Annonce bei eBay. Darauf bekam er ein Angebot, das folgender Maßen aussieht. 

Arbeiten von zu Hause. Ihm werden Pakete zugesandt , die er öffnen muss, die enthaltene Ware überprüfen, ohne die Umverpackung zu beschädigen. Umfragebögen ausfüllen, Pakete an Adressen weitersenden, 30€ pro Paket kassieren, fertig.

Folgende Dinge machen mich mehr als stutzig:
Nach einem Telefonat wurde er aufgefordert, den Ausweis zu kopieren, Kontodaten per Email zu senden. Ein paar Tage später kamen schon 3 Pakete an. Von verschiedenen Online- Shops, mit enhaltener Rechnung. Die Umfragebögen per E-mail.

Meine Freundin hat mir eben die Internetseite der Firma geschickt. Mir persönlich ist die Seite nicht ganz koscher. Desweiteren findet man über Google gar nichts, weder positiv, noch negativ.

Hier mal die Adresse. 
http://idalgo-consulting.com

Vielleicht habt ihr damit schon Erfahrung gemacht, oder jemand den ihr kennt?


----------



## Marco (8 November 2013)

Persönlich sage ich Finger weg. Zur Zeit wird verstärkt Warenkreditbetrug begangen.

Soll heissen die Täter bestellen -> Lieferung an "Mitarbeiter" -> Weiterleitung an die Täter

Die Rechnungen werden nie bezahlt und man wird auf die Mitarbeiter zukommen.

Oder es wird auf den Namen des Mitarbeiters bestellt, Ausweis und Bankdaten hat man ja. Dann bezahlt man die Pakete selbst....

Auf alle Fälle zurückschicken und den Versendern bescheid geben das die Kundenkonten geschlossen werden.

Gruß Marco


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2013)

ACHTUNG!

Das klingt verstärkt nach einem Warenagent Job.

Für den Job wird Irgendwo auf geklauten Kreditkarten eingekauft, ihm das zugesendet und dann soll er das weitersenden. 
Ware weg, er steht dafür grade, da es ja an ihn geliefert wurde. 
Steht auf den Rechnungen auch sein Name?
Auch könnte es sein, dass er auf sein Konto Geld überwiesen wird, dass er dann weiterleiten soll.
Der Besitzer des Kontos, von dem das Geld überwiesen wird, holt sich das dann von ihm zurück, da es nicht vom Besitzer veranlasst wurde. (Kontodatenmissbrauch von fremden Personen.)

SOFORT zur Polizei und das anzeigen. Wenn er die Pakete noch hat, keinesfalls weiterleiten, damit er die Ware zurückgeben kann.


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2013)

Schau auch mal hier rein!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/sga-logistik-gmbh-aus-jever.38001/


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2013)

Und noch mehr Beiträge zu verschieden Beispielen mit der selben Masche findest du hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forums/finanz-und-warenagenten.22/


----------



## Smie (8 November 2013)

Oh man, sowas, in die Richtung gehend, habe ich mir schon gedacht. Ein Paket soll sogar nach Russland gehen! Ich erreiche meine Freundin nicht, werde noch verrückt.

Könnte ich jetzt irgendetwas tun? Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Webseite irgendwo zu melden?


----------



## bernhard (8 November 2013)

In Moldawien:

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://idalgo-consulting.com


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2013)

Zeige ihm die Beispiele in den Links, die weiter oben stehen.
Wenn er dann noch weiter so verbohrt ist und das weitermachen will, dann hat er es nicht besser verdient. Deswegen brauchst du dich nicht verrückt machen lassen.
Und wenn er als Lieferadresse nicht seine, sondern die deiner Freundin angegeben hat, dann hat sie dich ja als Zeugin, dass er es war und ist damit auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Goblin (8 November 2013)

Er soll damit aufhören sonst steht bald die Kripo  vor der Tür !!


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2013)

Schaut Euch mal diese Seite an:
http://afovp.de/
Haben die Idalgos da das Design geklaut? Oder die Ostpreussenseite gehackt?


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2013)

Höchst informativer Text ...


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consec tetuer adipiscing elit. Praesent vestibulum molestie lacus. Aenean nonummy consec tetuer adipiscing elit vestibulum Mauris et elit sed velit


----------



## Smie (8 November 2013)

Meine Freundin und ihr Freund haben eben bei einem der Online-Shops angerufen. Vermutlich Kreditkartenbetrug, und laut Versandhandel momentan an der Tagesordnung.
Wozu die Gier des Menschen fähig ist, und das ist sicher nicht die Spitze des Eisberges :/


----------



## bernhard (8 November 2013)

Es geht um die Waren. Wer die annimmt und an Fremde weiterleitet, bekommt mit dem Warenversender Probleme.


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Höchst informativer Text ...


Blindtext siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum


----------



## Smie (8 November 2013)

Laut meiner Freundin sind die Pakete noch nicht weiter verschickt worden, senden sie alle an die Onlineshops zurück, und nehmen auch keine eintreffenden mehr entgegen. Ein Online-Shop wollte wohl angeblich sofort die Kartenbesitzer informieren. Nun haben die Drahtzieher aber trotzdem all seine Daten, und den kopierten Ausweis?! Nicht dran zu denken, was die damit noch alles anstellen können.


----------



## Goblin (8 November 2013)

> Nun haben die Drahtzieher aber trotzdem all seine Daten, und den kopierten Ausweis?!


 
Wie kann man sowas machen ???? Damit kann man richtig Sch**** bauen


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2013)

Smie schrieb:


> Laut meiner Freundin sind die Pakete noch nicht weiter verschickt worden...


Das fällt in die Kategorie "Schwein gehabt"


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2013)

Nein Kategorie: gute Freundin mit Menschenverstand gehabt


----------



## Smie (8 November 2013)

Wenn ich das Forum nicht gefunden hätte, und hier keine Blitz-Antworten gekommen wären, hätte das sicher anders ausgesehen.
Eure Beiträge haben letztendlich seinen Verstand überzeugt, und mein Gefühl bestätigt. Meine vorherigen Versuche waren zum scheitern verurteilt, trotz Hartnäckigkeit. 

Ich hoffe, am meisten für meine Freundin, dass es sich damit erledigt hat.


----------



## BenTigger (9 November 2013)

*Daumendrück*


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2013)

Smie schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Forum nicht gefunden hätte, und hier keine Blitz-Antworten gekommen wären, hätte das sicher anders ausgesehen.


Danke für die Blumen


Smie schrieb:


> Eure Beiträge haben letztendlich seinen Verstand überzeugt, und mein Gefühl bestätigt. Meine vorherigen Versuche waren zum scheitern verurteilt, trotz Hartnäckigkeit.


Oft bewahrheitet sich halt der alte Spruch "Gier frißt Hirn" und manchmal kann man Restbestände des Denkmuskels noch mal reaktivieren.


Smie schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, am meisten für meine Freundin, dass es sich damit erledigt hat.


Wenn
a) alle Waren noch da sind und 
b) die Rücklieferung von euch veranlaßt wurde und ganz wichtig
c) keine Fremdgelder über ihr Konto geflossen sind
sollte es so sein daß Deine Freundin unbeschadet aus der Sache rauskommt


----------



## Marco (10 November 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> sollte es so sein daß Deine Freundin unbeschadet aus der Sache rauskommt


Hoffentlich, denn die Daten (Ausweis und Bankdaten) sind jetzt bekannt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## real & fiction (23 Januar 2014)

Hallo Smie,
ich arbeite für die real&fiction Film- und Fernsehproduktion in Köln und wir produzieren eine Sendung über Internetkriminalität für "Hallo Deutschland" im ZDF. Dafür bin ich auf der Suche nach Personen, die sich auf Warenagenten/Paketagenten-Jobangebote beworben haben. Wir wollen in dem Beitrag erklären, wie die Täter vorgehen und die Zuschauer vor solchen Jobangeboten warnen.
Wäre es möglich, dass Sie meine Kontaktdaten an Ihre Bekannten weitergeben, die diesem Betrug zum Opfer gefallen sind?
Natürlich werden wir die Informationen vertraulich behandeln und könnten die Bedingungen eines möglichen Interviews bei einem unverbindlichen Gespräch gemeinsam abstimmen (auch in Bezug auf Anonymisierung).
Danke und viele Grüße
Anja Marx

Redaktion
*real&fiction Film- und Fernsehproduktion GmbH*
0221 – 925739 15
[email protected]
*[Modedit by Hippo: Solange der User "real & fiction" nicht als Journalist akkreditiert ist raten wir von der Herausgabe persönlicher Daten ab]*

*Ist erledigt - "real & fiction ist jetzt akkreditiert*


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2014)

Hallo Anja
Bitte akkreditiere Dich bei der Forenleitung unter [email protected]
Das ist eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme die wir zum Schutz unserer User sehr strikt handhaben.

[x] done


----------

